# formidable, formidabel



## dec-sev

In einem Thread des Deutsch-Forums wurde eine Liste der veralteten Wörte präsentiert. Unter dessen war das Wort _formidable_. Ich habe das Wort in meinem Wörterbuch hachgeschlagen und gefunden, dass mann es als Synonym für _furchtbar _oder _schrecklich_ verwendet. Es gibt ein Beipiel: _ein formidabler Fall_.
Im Spanishen bin ich_ formidable_ nur im Sinne von _excelente_ o _magnífico_ begegnet. Verwendet man dieses Wort im Deutschen in diesem Sinne? Und vice versa, ¿se usa la palabra _formidable_ en el sentido de _terrible, horreno_? Queráis darme algunos ejemplos.


----------



## LeerZeichen

dec-sev said:


> In einem Thread des Deutsch-Forums wurde eine Liste der veralteten Wörte präsentiert. Unter dessen war das Wort _formidable_. Ich habe das Wort in meinem Wörterbuch hachgeschlagen und gefunden, dass mann es als Synonym für _furchtbar _oder _schrecklich_ verwendet. Es gibt ein Beipiel: _ein formidabler Fall_.
> Im Spanischen bin ich_ formidable_ nur im Sinne von _excelente_ o _magnífico_ begegnet. Verwendet man dieses Wort im Deutschen in diesem Sinne? Und vice versa umgekehrt?, ¿se usa la palabra _formidable_ en el sentido de _terrible, horreno_? Queráis darme algunos ejemplos.


 
Also fangen wir mal an.

"Formidable" gilt mittlerweile als etwas veraltet und wird demnach kaum noch genutzt. Höchstens in höherer Literatur oder in Nachrichten.
Der Ursprung des Wortes liegt im Französischen, wo es positiv verwendet wird (klasse, super, toll, genial).

Zwar ist die richtige Bedeutung des Wortes negativ aber ich würde mal behaupten, dass 80% der Deutschen es als *positiv* auffassen würden. 
Also wenn du "richtiges" Grammatik-Deutsch sprechen willst --> negativ
Umgangs-Deutsch --> posititv

Aber in beiden Fällen veraltet. Man verwendet heute eher:

für positiv (ACHTUNG! UMGANGSSPRACHE)
geil, toll, klasse, krass

für negativ: 
schrecklich, fürchterlich, entsetzlich

Hoffe ich konnte helfen. Grüsse


----------



## Sidjanga

Hallo,

*  vice versa* gibt es sehr wohl auch im Deutschen:





> vi|ce ver|sa  <Adv.> [lat., eigtl.= im umgekehrten Wechsel; Vikar] (bildungsspr.): umgekehrt genauso, in der gleichen Weise zutreffend (in Bezug auf einen Sachverhalt, ein Verhältnis); Abk.: v.v.
> 
> © Duden - Deutsches Universalwörterbuch 2001


also kein Grund es zu "korrigieren".

Zu _*formidabel *_(im Deutschen nicht -_ble_) meint der Duden:





> for|mi|da|bel  <Adj.; ...bler, -ste> [frz. formidable < lat. formidabilis= grausig, fürchterlich] (bildungsspr.): 1. durch seine Größe, Leistung o.Ä. beeindruckend; großartig: eine formidable Sportlerin; ein formidables Souper. 2. (veraltend) durch sein großes Ausmaß o.Ä. Besorgnis, Furcht erregend: formidable Hindernisse.
> 
> © Duden - Deutsches Universalwörterbuch 2001


Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass es sicher kein häufig verwendetes Wort ist. Ich kann mich nicht erinnern, es jemals im negativen Sinne verwendet gesehen/gehört zu haben; im Sinne von _beeindruckend, großartig_ allerdings durchaus, wenn auch eher in literarischen Texten (aber nicht ausschließlich dort).





LeerZeichen said:


> Also wenn du "richtiges" Grammatik-Deutsch sprechen willst --> negativ
> Umgangs-Deutsch --> posititv


Was ist bitte "richtiges Grammatik-Deutsch"?

Im Duden stehen "richtig" und tatsächlich beide Bedeutungen; dass eine davon noch häufiger verwendet wird, hat nicht das Geringste mit "Richtigkeit" zu tun [ganz abgesehen davon ist die Wortbedeutung nicht Sache der Grammatik, sondern der Semantik].

Unabhängig davon ist es in der Praxis tatsächlich sehr unwahrscheinlich, dass jemand "formidabel" als "furchtbar" verstehen würde, auch wenn es der Sprecher/Autor mit dieser Bedeutungsabsicht verwendet würde.

Saludos


----------



## ampurdan

In dem Wörterbuch der RAE, findet man das:

*Formidable *

*1. *adj. Muy temible y que infunde asombro y miedo.


Aber ich kann nicht erinnern, ob ich es niemals so benutzt gesehen oder gelesen habe. Normaleweise wird es in der dritten Sinne (magnífico) benutzt.


----------



## dec-sev

Muchas gracias a todos.


----------



## lero lero

ampurdan said:


> In dem Wörterbuch der RAE, findet man das:
> 
> *Formidable
> 
> 1. *adj. Muy temible y que infunde asombro y miedo.


- Era un enemigo formidable.
- Su poder de destrucción era formidable.
- Llegó a ser un huracán de fuerza formidable.
En México no sería tan raro escuchar expresiones como las anteriores.
Saludos.


----------

